# Oswald T. Allis



## yeutter (Sep 14, 2012)

Professor Allis lived for many years after he left Westminster Theological Seminary. What institution is the repository for his papers?


----------



## bookslover (Sep 14, 2012)

Westminster Philadelphia? Just a guess...


----------



## Edward (Sep 14, 2012)

It's hard not to be sarcastic here, but Google is always a good starting point. 

Third entry on a Google search turned up this:

Please note that this collection consists of materials gathered by the staff of the PCA Historical Center. *The Papers of Dr. Oswald T. Allis are located in the archives at the Montgomery Library of the Westminster Theological Seminary in Philadelphia.*

PCA Historical Center : Oswald T. Allis Collection


----

Correction - 4th entry.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 14, 2012)

What were you looking for, in particular?

Dr Allis's papers might well be at the Montgomery library at Westminster. Grace Mullen is the dear saint in charge of the archival collections there. You would have to write or call to confirm what they have, beyond what is listed on the WTS library catalog. Dr. Allis left Westminster around 1937, if I remember correctly, and spent his remaining years as an independent scholar.

The PCA Historical Center maintains a "miscellany collection" of materials under Allis's name, here: PCA Historical Center : Oswald T. Allis Collection

A miscellany collection is a collection gathered by the staff of the archives. In effect, it is a synthetic collection.

The organic counterpart to a miscellany collection would be the actual papers or manuscript collection of a person, received at the archives from either the creator of the collection or some other individual lawfully holding the collection.


----------



## Edward (Sep 14, 2012)

Wayne said:


> Dr Allis's papers might well be at the Montgomery library at Westminster.



The folks at the PCA Historical Center say that 

In all seriousness, the item I quoted probably needs to be corrected if not accurate. But I'll give you all the benefit of the doubt unless you discover it isn't.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, then if I said it, it must be true, right?

I had forgotten about that notation.


----------



## yeutter (Sep 15, 2012)

Many thanks


----------



## Edward (Sep 15, 2012)

Wayne said:


> Well, then if I said it, it must be true, right?



If it is on the internet, it has to be true.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 15, 2012)

That's what they say. The quote is attributed to Abraham Lincoln.


----------

